# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shpjegimi i emrave të qyteteve shqiptare

## rili

e di qe jam injorant dhe po kerkoj dije kush mund te me jape shpjegime per emrat e qyteteve shqiptare si Lezha,Kuksi,Shkodra,Tirana,Durresi,Fieri,Kavaja,Ko  rca etj etj

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## King_Gentius

Per Korcen kam lexuar qe shqiptohej edhe Goritza, me duket si emer sllav. Ben vaki jam gabim.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## rili

po ate kam lexuar edhe un po nuk besoj qe eshte sllav sepse korca eshte quajtur ashtu edhe para dyndjeve sllave ne ballkan

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## rili

he mo nuk paskeni dijeni per kete nje ndihme lezha-lisus ,shkodra-scutari(lat)-scodra(anc)-iscander(tur),fieri-apollonia,butrinti, 
per shkodren disa thone shko koder meqe kalaja eshte ne nje koder besohet qe per ate i ka met shkoder nje tjeter qe lexova eshte turqit e thrasin shkodren iskander po ashtu thrrasin dhe leken e madh dhe nje teori eshte qe shkodra u themelua nga leka per fierin dihet qe eshte apollonia pas apollonit biri i diellit ose si e shpjegon A.Kola ylli i vazhdueshem

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## fejer_nagy

> *e di qe jam injorant* dhe po kerkoj dije kush mund te me jape shpjegime per emrat e qyteteve shqiptare si Lezha,Kuksi,Shkodra,Tirana,Durresi,Fieri,Kavaja,Ko  rca etj etj


Rili, plako!, ti nuk je injorant, por je thjesht ne kerkim te dijenise, dhe ketu ne forum vetem dijeni ke per ta gjetur :djall sarkastik:  !

Sa per temen qe ke hapur plako, eshte nje teme per te cilen (pare nga nje kendveshtrim shqiptar) nuk ke qejf te diskutosh shume. Sidoqofte, meqe ti je ne kerkim te dijenise, si dhe qe te mos mbesesh injorant :djall sarkastik:  , do perpiqem te jap nje tabllo te shkurter te toponimise/topografise shqiptare, origjines se emrave, ne baze te studimeve qe jane  bere ne kete fushe nga studiues shqiptare dhe te huaj.

Emrat e qyteteve/vendeve shqiptare brenda kufijve te Republikes se Shqiperise ndahen ne disa kategori, mvaresisht nga origjina e emrit: emra me origjine latine, sllave, greke, turko-orientale, shqipe si dhe emra etimologjia e te cileve eshte veshtire te percaktohet ose eshte e panjohur.
Me poshte do te jap emrin ne shqip (te shqiperuar) kurse ne kllapa emrin origjinal ne gjuhen nga e cila eshte huazar. Disa emra e kane ruajtur me mire emrin origjinal, qe i ben me lehte per tu dalluar origjinen. Disa te tjera i jane nenshtruar ndryshimeve me radikale qe ti 'pershtaten' gjuhes shqipe. 

Emrat e qyteteve me origjine latine ose qe jane huazuar drejpersedrejti nga  latinishtja jane: Lezhe (Lissus), Puke (Via-Publika), Shkoder (Scutari), Durres (Dyrracium) etj.

Me origjine sllave (kryesisht nga bullgarishtja) jane emrat e qyteteve: Berat (Beligrad), Korce (Gorice), Pogradec (Podgradec), Corovode (Cernavoda), si dhe emrat e shume fshatrave (Psh: Selenice, Bistrice, Grabove, Mavrove, Vranisht, Dragostunje, Golem, Trebicke, Kopac, Krushove, Cermenike, Cerkovice, Gore, Moker, Bellkamen, Bellove, Bukove, Visoke, Zadrime, Izvor, Lukove, Leshnice, Polene, Poljan, Rrogozhine, Radomir, Ribnice, Ravanik, Selishte, Selce, Starove, Malisheve, Trave, Terbac, Sushice, Nove, Novoselle, Nivice, Nistrove, Nepravishte etj). 
Ketu vlen te permendet edhe emri i Vlores qe eshte me origjine (me duket) latine, por qe ne shqip ka hyre nepermes sllavishtes: Aulona (lat.)- Avlona (gre.) - Valona (sllav.) - Vlona (geg.) - Vlora (n-r, rrotacion i toskerishtes).

Me origjine greke jane emrat e qyteteve & vendeve: Sarande (Agios Saranda), Patos, Gjirokaster (Argyrokastron), Mallakaster (ka te ngjare qe kjo fjale eshte nje perzierje sllavo-greke: malla+kastron), Tepelene (edhe kjo me duket se eshte nje fjale e perzier turko-greke, sic e pagezuan turqit: tep(e)+eleni).

Me origjine turko-orientale jane emrat e qyteteve: Elbasan (Il-basan), Tirane (Tehran-Tihran-Tirane), Kavaje (Kavalje), Lushnje (Salushe?) etj.

Me origjine shqipe eshte emri i Krujes (Krua) si dhe nje numer fshatrash. (Mendohet qe edhe emri i Ulqinit eshte me origjine shqipe).

Nje gje te ben pershtypje kur sheh toponimine e siperpermendur: shperndarja & perhapja e emrave te qyteteve pak a shume korrespondon me shperndarjen religjioze te shqiptareve ne Rep. e Shqiperise. Per shembull ne jugun 'orthodoks' mbizotrojne emrat me origjine sllavo-greke, ne Shqiperine e mesme- 'myslimane' dominojne emrat me rrenje turko-orientale, ne Veriun 'katolik' dominojne emrat me origjine latine. Kjo pak a shume te jep nje fare ideje te historise se perhapjes se feve mes shqipfolesve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Kreksi (08-10-2013)

----------


## Poeti

Meqë unë jam nga Ferizaj, do të iu tregoj prej nga emri i qytetit tim.
Para 131 vitesh (pra është qytet me moshë të re) kur u ndërtua hekurudha që lidhte qendrën e ish Jugosllavisë – Beogradin dhe Selanikun  (në Greqi) nga ana e francezëve (nga kjo rrjedh fjala e përdorur nga të moshuarit-Udha e Frengut) në vendin ku është ngritur qyteti personi me emrin Feriz kishte ndërtuar një bujtin (han), prandaj duke qenë realisht themeltar i qytetit, vendi e merr emrin e tij dhe sot quhet FERIZ-AJ.
  Duke dashur pushtuesit që të gjitha toponimet ti sllavizojnë, filluan ta quajn edhe me emrin Uroshevac (Vendi i Uroshit (emer sllav)), dhe duke e paraqitur këtë far Uroshin si themelues të qytetit. 
   Sido që të jetë emri Ferizaj vjen nga themeluesi i tij FERIZI.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## darkman

> Emrat e qyteteve me origjine latine ose qe jane huazuar drejpersedrejti nga  latinishtja jane: Lezhe (Lissus), Puke (Via-Publika), Shkoder (Scutari), Durres (Dyrracium) etj.
> 
> Ketu vlen te permendet edhe emri i Vlores qe eshte me origjine (me duket) latine, por qe ne shqip ka hyre nepermes sllavishtes: Aulona (lat.)- Avlona (gre.) - Valona (sllav.) - Vlona (geg.) - Vlora (n-r, rrotacion i toskerishtes).


Pershendetje:

ka disa pasaktesi ne shkrimin tend. 

Shkoder nga scodra nuk eshte me origjine latine dhe nuk vjen ne shqip me ndermjesine latine, Plus edhe Durres ne shqip nuk vjen nga latinishtja Dyrrachium.
Eshte shume me e pranueshme nga durrakion dhe ka edhe teori qe vjen nga nje ndermjetesi sllave Drac. Por jo nga latinishtja.

Aulona eshte nje term para-latin ne shqiperi (shek IV para.K), ka edhe teori qe e shohin si term para-indoeupian. Dhe eshte hera e pare qe degjoj ndermjetesin sllave ne kete emer. Trasformimet e au -> v kane ndodhur: shqip varr <- vorr <- preshqip aur(V)n.

----------


## rili

gjirokastra eshte greke besoj poashtu dhe saranda eshte greqisht po tepelena butrinti

----------


## bashki

Shkodra eshte fjale shqipe dhe rrjedh nga fjala koder.Kjo nuk do koment.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Kreksi (08-10-2013)

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Meqë unë jam nga Ferizaj, do të iu tregoj prej nga emri i qytetit tim.
> Para 131 vitesh (pra është qytet me moshë të re) kur u ndërtua hekurudha që lidhte qendrën e ish Jugosllavisë  Beogradin dhe Selanikun  (në Greqi) nga ana e francezëve (nga kjo rrjedh fjala e përdorur nga të moshuarit-Udha e Frengut) në vendin ku është ngritur qyteti personi me emrin Feriz kishte ndërtuar një bujtin (han), prandaj duke qenë realisht themeltar i qytetit, vendi e merr emrin e tij dhe sot quhet FERIZ-AJ.
>   Duke dashur pushtuesit që të gjitha toponimet ti sllavizojnë, filluan ta quajn edhe me emrin Uroshevac (Vendi i Uroshit (emer sllav)), dhe duke e paraqitur këtë far Uroshin si themelues të qytetit. 
>    Sido që të jetë emri Ferizaj vjen nga themeluesi i tij FERIZI.


Un di qe Ferizaj, si emer ka lidhje me fjalen "hekur", do me thene "ferris" dicka e tille ne latinisht, pasi ishte zone e njohur per grumbullimin e hekurit dhe te transportimit te tij (meqe kalon edhe hekurudha aty).

Kshu kam lexu, po nuk e di mire, pasi jam TR.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bakudr

> Pershendetje:
> 
> Plus edhe Durres ne shqip nuk vjen nga latinishtja Dyrrachium.
> Eshte shume me e pranueshme nga durrakion dhe ka edhe teori qe vjen nga nje ndermjetesi sllave Drac. Por jo nga latinishtja.
> 
> .


Durres vjen nga Dyrrah, qe ne greqisht do te thote Dy Kodrat.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## darkman

> Durres vjen nga Dyrrah, qe ne greqisht do te thote Dy Kodrat.


termi grek per durresin e lashte ka qene durrakion, qe mendohet te shpjegohet me vendin ku thyhen dallget, ilirisht termi per durresin eshte durrakium nga ku eshte formuar durrac -> durrec -> durres.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## darkman

> Puke (Via-Publika)


Puke nuk vjen drejtperdrejte nga termi latin Via Publica, por formimi i shqip latisht i fjales udhe-publike dhe termi i vjeter udhe-puke qe ekziston akoma sot deshmon kete.




> Ketu vlen te permendet edhe emri i Vlores qe eshte me origjine (me duket) latine, por qe ne shqip ka hyre nepermes sllavishtes: Aulona (lat.)- Avlona (gre.) - Valona (sllav.) - Vlona (geg.) - Vlora (n-r, rrotacion i toskerishtes).


Nje fakt tjeter qe hedh poshte idene e hyrjes nga sllavet e emrit te vlores eshte pikerisht rrotacioni. Eshte nje fenomen preSllav ne shqipe. Kete dukuri nuk e kan pesuar fjalet e huazuara prej sllavishtes. Per saktesi: nga studiuesit aulona njihet si term me origjine nga greqishtja e lashte, qe do te thote _lugine_.




> Gjirokaster (Argyrokastron)


Edhe per gjirokastren eshte shume i rendesishem per tu pare procesi rrotacionit. Ne gegerisht kemi Gjinokaster. Sipas mendimit tim pjesa e pare e ketij toponimi ka me shume mundesi te vij nga latinishtja _argentum_ qe me vone i eshte shtuar prapashtesa greko-bizantine kastra per keshtjelle.
Ka edhe teori te tjera si gjino-kastra, prej gjin bue shpata, zot i ke tij qyteti ne shek e XXII, por personalisht jam skeptik per kete mundesi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sy_si_deti

ndersa une do te te shtoja se korca sic me kane  treguar , e kam me te degjuar me nje fjale vjen nga greqishtja korica nje gje e tille qe ne greqisht do te thote vajze e re. kur voskopoja ka qene qytet dhe ne korce ka qene vetem nje shtepi ose ndertese me funksionin e hotelit,punonte nje vajze e re dhe sa here greket vinin per ne voskopoje ndalonin tek korica tek vajza e re.
keshtu e di une qe i ka erdh emri  qytetit te korces edhe mund te jem gabim se me te degjuar e kam Flm :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iliria e para

Ulqin= shkepute fjalen dyshe dhe e kuptoni
Shkoder = ne koder tek kalaja
Lezh = Lesh
Tirane = kjo dihet se te gjithe jan tiran ne qytet
Kruje=krua
Sarande= sa rande(rende, peshe

Korce= korre dhe çane :sarkastik:  
Librazhd= dicka me libra
Elbasani= dicka me elbin (drith) :i qetë:  
Milot= mbi lot
Tetove= dicka me 8
Kumanove= ku mbarove
Prishtine= u prishe
Gjakove= u derdhe shum gjak
Guci=kusi
Koplik= kopil ik:
Kukes= ku ka kesi
he mos ma merrni per te madhe , pak humor eeee. :pa dhembe:  :

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qerim

Mendoj se Ulqini ka fjalen me origjinale dhe te bukur iliro-shqiptare .Ulqin=uji qe shkelqen.
Per Korcen me duket me e llogjikshme te kete nje prejardhje sllave se sa greke.Gorica=bregore, kodrine. C`ne greket deri ne Korce? Korca me te dendura i ka pasur marredheniet me Maqedonine se sa me Greqine.
Emra te sigurte ilire jane edhe Shkodra,Shkupi,Arta,Janina,Vlora,Mati,Rresheni etj.
Nje emer te bukur ka edhe krahina e Shpatit ne rrethin e Elbasanit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## GL_Branch

Ma ilirisht ose ma shqip se Shkodra ske ku e qon...Kryeqyteti i ILIRISE

Sh-Kodra (Skodra ne antike) pra e ka kuptimin e Kodres dhe Shkodra ne antike ka qene ne Koder kur edhe sot nje pjese e qytetit eshte ne Koder dhe rrenojat e Skodres antike kryeisht jane ne Koder

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## rili

per ulqinin kam lexuar qe eshte ulqin-ulkin-ulq-ulk-ujk vendi ulqerve-ujqve ndersa per shkodren sh-kodra,emri i pare i shkodres eshte shkruar scodra edhe un ashtu kam menduar qe ka lidhje me kodren ne te cilen eshte ndertuar qyteti por te tjere me kane bere me kurioz disa thone scutari ky emer eshte i mevonshem turqit e therrasin iskander sipas aleksandrit por edhe kjo e cuditshme por eshte e vertete qe scodra lindi si qytet rreth asaj periudhe kur aleksandri po i jepte qyteteve emrin e tij per shkupin psh shkupi-scupje-shqype besoj ka lidhje me shqiponjen siq e dim aleksandi i madh kishte si simbol shqiponjen dhe asnje qytet tjeter nuk ka me te drejte se shkupi qe te krahasohet me shqipet meqe eshte ne maqedoni
pra vendi i shqypeve-shqype-shkupe durresi nuk mund te jete latinisht sepse kemri i durresit ka egsistuar para pushtimit romak dhe ate e shohim ne luften e durresit me sparten pra emri ose eshte ilir ose pellazg dhe mos na i nxirrni greke se greket nuk kan egzistu dhe as nuk egzistojne as sot

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Humdinger

> Per Korcen kam lexuar qe shqiptohej edhe Goritza, me duket si emer sllav. Ben vaki jam gabim.


Goritza i thonë grekët por me "K" jo me "G".
*Gorica* është një frut i vogël si dardha dhe gjëndej me shumicë në zonën e Korçës dikur.
Gjirokastër, vjen nga emri i Argjirosë që u hodh nga shkëmbi për të mos e zënë armiqtë...dhe për dijeninë e ndonjë *"DIJETARI"* që e shpjegon këtë fjalë nga greqishtja, duhet ti them që të mësojë më mirë se nga vjen fjala *"KASTRO"* sepse nuk është greqisht.
Shumë emra që janë të huaj shpjegohen me ardhjen e vllejve apo të çobenëve, si dhe me pushtimet e shumta që pësoi Shqipëria

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## darkman

> Gjirokastër, vjen nga emri i Argjirosë që u hodh nga shkëmbi për të mos e zënë armiqtë...dhe për dijeninë e ndonjë *"DIJETARI"* që e shpjegon këtë fjalë nga greqishtja, duhet ti them që të mësojë më mirë se nga vjen fjala *"KASTRO"* sepse nuk është greqisht.


Personalisht jam dyshues ne faktin qe legjendat i japin emrin nje qyteti, me duket me besueshme qe legjenda ka lindur me vone se emri i qytetit. Fakti qe emri i qytetit ka pesuar rotacionin nga gjinokaster (ne gegerisht) ne Gjirokaster, do te thote qe dikur emri i argjiros ishte argjino. E lidha me argjendin ne latinisht jo vetem se e shpika un por ka shume qe e mendojne keshtu. Plus shpjegon edhe procesin e rotacionit dhe guret e zones ne ngjyre te argjende. Qe fjala kastro nuk ka origjine greke nuk kam asgje kunder, por fakti qe ne periudhen bizantine i eshte shtuar kjo mbarese eshte shume e besueshme. Kalaja eshte e asaj periudhe. Gjuhe zyrtare e bizantit ishte greqisht dhe nuk shoh asgje te frikshme qe kjo pjese e emrit vjen nga greqishtja. Duam apo s'duam ne shqipja nuk e ka aftesine e venies prapa emrit te vendit formen kala, i vendos perpara. Te jap nje shembull: Ne shqip thuhet Kala e dodes dhe jo Dodakala apo Dodakeshtjelle, apo nje shembull qe tingellon keq por nese nuk keqkuptohet shpjegon kete fakt: ne shqip u thonte Qyteti Stalin dhe jo StalinQytet sic e kan gjuhet sllave psh stalingrad. Edhe greqishtja arrin ti ve prashtesen e qytetit apo keshtjelles emrave. 
Nje rast tjeter eshte qe as latinishtja nuk e kishte kete aftesi. Edhe italishtja qe rrjedh prej saj nuk e ka ka kete aftesi. Te jap nje shembull tjeter me termin borgo ne italisht qe rrjedh nga gjermanishtja burg qe do te thote qender e banuar. Ne italisht thuhet psh Borgo Panigale (nje emer vendi), kurse gjermanishtja e ve mbrapa si ne Hamburg (kjo ishte vetem nje shembull per ta shpjeguar me mire kete).

Ps. Ne shkrimet e mia nuk jam perpjekur te ofendoj askend. pretendoj qe edhe nga te tjeret ne drejtimin tim temos te ndodh kjo.Plus nuk e mbaj veten per dijetar.  Perpiqem ti shpjegoj gjerat me dijet e mia, nese dikush i din me mire se un mund ti shpjegoj, pa i dhene nje zgjidhje eskluzive dhe pa e shpjeguar ate qe thote.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

